# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  First Lucid Dream!!....so Pumped!!

## TheGriffin182

It was amazing!! even though I got to excited and woke up but for alittle while I had control!! 

I started trying about 2 weeks ago, started keeping a dream log and doing Reality checks. My dream recall started to improve greatly and i was recalling more dreams per night. Then I began taking B6 every other day or 2 which I believe made my dreams more vivid. 

The night of my lucid dream, I took 100mg of B6, and took a vitamin D and a(magnesium, zinc, and calcium supplement). The only think i took for dreams specifically was the B6. Not sure if the other vitamins had any influence but i didnt sleep well at all so prob wont take those together again.  

The first dream I had I was eaten by dogs... def the most real pain I have felt in a dream, then I woke up but not sure if i woke in the dream or out, cause the next thing i new i was back in the same dream before i had died. This time i new the dogs were there and I searched for a gun, found and snorted some coke, found a dead guy and took his gun, then killed the dogs. This is when I truly realized I was dreaming and I whipped up something sexual to make sure I could control it but this is when I awoke being extremely excited I finally had a lucid dream. 

I think the reality checks helped and the not sleeping well, like waking up numerous times helped. This got me thinking more if i was dreaming, also entering and leaving the same dream. I realized that these dogs were not real, they had spikes and such, also I had already died once so when i realized these things I gained control and it was truly a great experience!!! 

None of the stuff above prob makes sense im rambling!!

----------


## rkenning

haha nice man

----------


## MischiefManaged

Wow, dogs... that was quite a revenge, I must say X)
Congrats on your first LD, keep it up  ::D:

----------


## Nilabimini

I have done the exact same things, I take liquid B12 complex and some other vits but not for LD, and increased my reality checks and DJ entries immensely!  This, I believe enabled me to have 2 LDs in 4 days, I was so thrilled, especially because during the first one I remembered to do an RC in my dream, so I think all the day time practice had carried over.  But both times it was because of WBTB, and both started out as a FA, but I realized "I'm dreaming" because of this light tingly feeling I get under my feet, probably since I'm not actually walking and my mind somehow knows that's not right.

Well hopefully you will have many more to come! ~ Also, stagger the B6, sometimes your body may get used to it and immune and may not have the same effect.  You just have to sort of confuse your body on when to expect the vitamin.

----------


## Rawracookie

I didn't take any supplements for my first LD. I had it just this morning. But your dream sounds much more vivid than mine.

BTW, how was the coke?

----------


## lotsofface

Hahaha nice. I have to say though, the sexual stuff will not help with control. As fun and amazing as it can be, that's usually what kills LD's for me. The temptations are prominent though. Congratulations!  Try some weed or acid next time. Dream drugs kick ass.

----------


## TheGriffin182

MischiefManaged: Thank you! 

Nilabimini: Glad to see the B vits worked for you too! Ya I space out the B6 never taking it more then one or two nights in a row. 

Rawracookie: Congrats on the first LD, and the coke was great!! made me powerful

Lotsofface: Ya, i just had to do something that would be completley different then killing dogs to make sure i was actually in control, will try something different next time. I will also try it with some weed soon!!

----------


## lotsofface

now make sure to the weed once your in the dream, and not before you go to bed lol. (unless you want to then that's fine, but usually ganja kills dream recall pretty bad  :Sad: , which is a damn shame).

----------


## TheGriffin182

haha okay i thought you ment before... good to know! thanks

----------


## Rawracookie

Have you had coke irl? If so, was dreamcoke realistic?

----------


## lotsofface

Well the thing about dream drugs, is basically, the possibilities of effects are unlimited. I've had dream weed that was like the real thing, but dream acid that seemed like DMT (2 very different things). It depends on what you expect. If you haven't experienced something then you probably won't have similar effects, but you can certainly have equally as vivid and enjoyable of effects.

----------


## TheGriffin182

Yes, I have had coke once in real life and in the dream it was similar but more powerful. I was drinking when i had it in real life so ther wasnt a huge effect from the coke. Ya dream drugs sound great I will try to experiment more if i have any more LDs thanks!!

----------

